# Having a nightmare joining a club



## Irishrich (21 Jul 2013)

I come from a sporting background having played rugby since I was 10. Due to dislocating my shoulder numerous times I've decided to retire and have taken up cycling but joining a cycling club seems almost impossible. I've emailed clubs asking how to join but got no response in 2 weeks. I've now resorted to looking them up on facebook and send messages to members asking if I can join. I feel like the outsider kid at school who just wants to be part of a group lol. Don't know what this thread can achieve but maybe someone from the co. Derry area is on here and can steer me in the right direction to good clubs.


----------



## buggi (22 Jul 2013)

that sounds a bit crap. why not ask at your local bike shop if they do rides? i know my LBS does.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Jul 2013)

http://www.cyclingireland.ie/Ulster/Club-List.aspx

From memory: Carn Wheelers/Bann Wheelers/Causeway CC/Spires CC/Foyle CC/Roe Valley are all "active" haven't seen or heard much about the others.


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Jul 2013)

Cycling clubs are often a bit archaic (you still post paper forms through the post, with a cheque inside to join some clubs, and indeed to enter races) and might not check emails, sad but true! Turn up to a ride!


----------



## Irishrich (22 Jul 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> http://www.cyclingireland.ie/Ulster/Club-List.aspx
> 
> From memory: Carn Wheelers/Bann Wheelers/Causeway CC/Spires CC/Foyle CC/Roe Valley are all "active" haven't seen or heard much about the others.


 
I've tried contacting 2 of the clubs you mention as I'm more Mid Ulster based. Still no answer via email or their contact form on their website. Really starting to annoy me now and makes me think that they must be like closed groups where outsiders aren't welcome. I'm naturally competitive so think I'm missing out by cycling on my own as I only have my times to beat.


----------



## screenman (23 Jul 2013)

*Read the post by Rob3rt above which is extremely good advice.*


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jul 2013)

Irishrich said:


> I've tried contacting 2 of the clubs you mention as I'm more Mid Ulster based. Still no answer via email or their contact form on their website. Really starting to annoy me now and makes me think that they must be like closed groups where outsiders aren't welcome. I'm naturally competitive so think I'm missing out by cycling on my own as I only have my times to beat.


Find a phone number or facebook. Joining clubs and club websites have moved on with the times due to the ease of social media.

IIRC you can ride as a guest a few times before deciding to join a club. A process which is a pain in the ass to undo if a particular club isn't for you. (requires letters of release to cycling ireland and a bit of faff)


----------



## Irishrich (25 Jul 2013)

Not having any luck with facebook, seems the club I really want to join rarely updates facebook page and members dont seem to post very often. Can't find any info on their website about club runs so it's starting to feel like trying to infiltrate a secret society. I saw a few guys out cycling the other day while I was at work who were wearing the club kit, I was even thinking of going over when one of them stopped but he rode off again lol.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jul 2013)

What club are you looking at?


----------



## Irishrich (25 Jul 2013)

Spires CC as its the closest to me and their rides start from my home town. Also seemed to be a good mix of abilities.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jul 2013)

Have you emailed secretary@spirescc.co.uk ?

I know a couple of Spires CC guys, if that isn't fruitful I'm sure I can get something more modern like a mobile number


----------



## Irishrich (25 Jul 2013)

hadnt emailed them, just filled in a form on their website but got no response twice. Will send them an email now, thanks. Will probably see some of them at this weekends causeway coast challenge if all else fails.


----------



## cyclewick (25 Jul 2013)

If you know where they start their club ride, just turn up and ask to either tag along or chat to one of them


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Aug 2013)

How did you get on with the club hunting Rich?


----------



## Saluki (16 Aug 2013)

I know how you feel. I messaged on FB a brand new cycle club, near to me (been operating since May this year) to ask if I can just turn up to join one of their rides and if so, where do they meet and at what time please. haven't heard a thing so I'll not bother then.


----------



## Irishrich (16 Aug 2013)

> How did you get on with the club hunting Rich?


 
I'm making inroads but it's still like infiltrating a secret organisation. I managed to track down a member through facebook who gave me the mobile number of the secretary to call. I've tried calling three different times over the week and at different times of the day but no one ever picks up and it never goes to voicemail. It's infuriating to say the least. I'm doing fine on my own if nothing comes of it but I'm stunned at how hard it is to join a cycle club in this part of the country.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Aug 2013)

Poor showing on their part. I joined Team Madigan on EntryCentral! 

If all else fails, could always start your own


----------



## Irishrich (16 Aug 2013)

I was planning to do the Sperrin Challenge last weekend as you can turn up on the day and enter but a few days before my wife informed me that we had to go to one of the families kids birthday parties on Saturday and would be staying in Belfast all weekend. That was my opportunity to meet loads of local club members, I even saw the pics in the paper today and there were dozens of people there from local clubs. Talk about things going against me. I'm off to do Lap the Lough next weekend as are you I saw. If I don't get a response from someone in the club that day I'm nudging one of them into the lough on the ride around it


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Aug 2013)

That'll get their attention 

Yep, I know people who know people and got a free entry(TBC) even if not, I'm going anyway. Public roads and all that.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Aug 2013)

Irishrich said:


> I'm making inroads but it's still like infiltrating a secret organisation. I managed to track down a member through facebook who gave me the mobile number of the secretary to call. I've tried calling three different times over the week and at different times of the day but no one ever picks up and it never goes to voicemail. *It's infuriating to say the least.* I'm doing fine on my own if nothing comes of it but I'm stunned at how hard it is to join a cycle club in this part of the country.


No.....it might be slightly disheartening, and it might be a tad inconvenient, but it might just be that the person you're calling is away on his or her holidays and is not au fait with the wonder of voicemail.


----------



## compo (17 Aug 2013)

The OP is not alone. On 3 August I contacted a local club (Crescent Wheelers, Harlow) for more information and have heard nothing. That is the second club who have ignored me. Seems to be the done thing.


----------



## Irishrich (17 Aug 2013)

UPDATE: I had a brainwave to actually text the number instead of calling it as all the kids do these days. I got a reply in an hour and he asked me to meet up with their group ride next Wednesday. Result! 
I don't know what the average speed of the group will be or any group etiquette so will just have to see how it goes. Still contemplating nudging the old bugger into the hedge for making it so difficult for me to join their club. Over 2 months it took to get a response.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Aug 2013)

If it's wet mudguards - if chances of darkness or poor visibility take lights

Don't half wheel

Take a turn on the front, movements should be smooth with no surging.

Call potholes/obstructions

Enjoy


----------



## Irishrich (17 Aug 2013)

> If it's wet mudguards - if chances of darkness or poor visibility take lights
> Don't half wheel
> Take a turn on the front, movements should be smooth with no surging.
> Call potholes/obstructions
> Enjoy


 
It'll be clear as it's 6.30pm and the weather forecast says it's dry that day so no worries about the mudguards. I guess as I don't have any I will need to invest in a set for winter. More bloody money spent on the bike the wife will say lol. I don't know if it's one big group or a few groups of different standards but I'll soon find out. I assume my average of 17.5mph on my own will not be too bad in a group?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Aug 2013)

If there's a big turnout they might split into groups at the meeting point, you'll pick up after a few runs who the fast men are and know to avoid them if they split.

That average isn't shoddy at all. If anything you should be more than comfortable in a group.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2013)

Just reading through this thread and i think the problem here is the OP's expectations. Not unreasonably he wants a response to his enquiry but clubs don't really work that way. The best one can expect is "turn up for the Sunday run" - if you're lucky you'll be told the distance and speed first!!

Cycle clubs, IME, are not especially efficient organisations and unlikely to respond to letters or emails. My current club publishes an events calendar, works really well and is the height of efficiency round here!! All other communication is Facebook or word of mouth. 

The word club might be the problem. The three clubs I've been a member of are pretty loose organisations

The way to join a club is turn up at the meet point 15 minutes early. Ask the ride leader if you can tag along, if you like the riders join the club. Most clubs allow newbies 3-5 rides before they must join, the number usually depends on the clubs insurance. Alternatively find out when / where club night is and pop along. 

Cycle clubs aren't really exclusive but I can understand to a potential newbie why, looking from the outside, some appear to be.

You 17.5mph will be fine, it will probably move up to 20 in a group!! As fir etiquette, sit in the middle of the group, observe the hand signals and learn them, ask if you don't understand, and keep with the pace.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Aug 2013)

User13710 said:


> And from remarks like the one above as well.


Sorry what?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Aug 2013)

User13710 said:


> You try being a woman who would like to join a cycling club. The assumption, once again, is that cyclists are all men.


Give it a rest already. That's what you read from the sentence, not what was implied.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Aug 2013)

User13710 said:


> Give what a rest? I'm talking about my experience. You could just as easily have said "the fast riders" or "the fast people".


Yeah so was I. The 5 or 6 women I regularly cycle with are well aware who the "fast men"(A) group are and generally avoid them. Nothing to do with them being women though.

You're trying to turn this into another "how men look at women" thing and to be honest. I really have no interest in discussing it with you. The fact you suggest terms I could have said only signals your intent.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2013)

Tiny for me the more women involved in anything the better as it changes the atmosphere. My previous club would split about 60:40 men and women on a ride which was excellent. 

My current club seems to only have 10% female membership and they are rarely seen on a club ride. Whenever a lady turns up I make a point of chatting but then I'd do the same for a male newbie.


----------



## MrDampy (6 Oct 2013)

Did The Club In Harlow Have a Name?


----------

